# People are so silly



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I was just browsing around www.nextdaypets.com because I was really bored and look at what I found...I hope this works for you guys: http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/3a2d3b9d-10b1.aspx


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Can we say purebred malti-poo or maltese/shih-tzu mix? Maltese/SOMETHING mix....but not a golden maltese!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 17 2005, 11:43 AM
> *I was just browsing around www.nextdaypets.com because I was really bored and look at what I found...I hope this works for you guys: http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/3a2d3b9d-10b1.aspx
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100541*


[/QUOTE]


The sad thing is someone will believe this and spend that much money buying this "mutt".


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, sounds like someone is just out for some money







Rare golden Maltese, what are they trying to make out to be so special like the golden child? He is cute, but rare golden maltese????


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa!!! Talk about false advertising.... awful!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When I was looking for a puppy I came across a rare black maltese...wanted $1500.00 for this puppy. If it was that rare don't you think the person would have wanted big $$$?!?!?!? I do hope whoever purchased that little puppy is very loving to it and has given it a loving home, but rare? Come on!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

This made me want to e-mail the lady and ask just what she really knew about the maltese breed. I admit I don't claim to know it all but this sounds like a true scam to me.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I know, and if you look at the pictures you can totally tell that it doesnt even look like a maltese aside from the color, but the fur texture ...I'm definetly guessing Malti-poo. But I hope someone would do their research before buying a maltese in the first place, but also to not get sucked into paying big bucks for a mixed breed.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanaH_@Sep 17 2005, 02:35 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Good idea... I just now did that. Will keep you posted!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Are you kidding me?







Champion bloodlines?


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Anyone see a goose who lays golden eggs for sale I could use one to buy the Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Sep 17 2005, 06:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea... I just now did that. Will keep you posted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100624
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good for you!







I am curious to her response


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanaH+Sep 17 2005, 07:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Good for you!







I am curious to her response
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100651
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too...
Then send her here for some education!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Sep 17 2005, 10:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too...
Then send her here for some education!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100692
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's been a few hours since I wrote and so far, I've heard nothing... My email explained that there is no such thing as a golden Maltese, etc. Maybe it would be good for others to write, too ... maybe she'll change the listing... I just hate for unsuspecting people to be lured in by this total misrepresentation.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

After seeing the "Golden Maltese" I thought I would check out this site.

This guy cares alot about his dogs. He feeds them milk and will sell them to any one who can take care of them.

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/7b3972c4-8f21.aspx

http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/acbba0c7-ee81.aspx

Check this one out "No Black Points" Hello Black Points are Good









http://www.nextdaypets.com/directory/dogs/059884b8-0901.aspx


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wonder why he keeps saying that they like milk...am i missing something? Does he think people would buy a maltese that likes milk over one that doesnt? What a funny description of a dog. "he is white, with no black points, a great temperment and he likes milk" . weird.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

oh and i especially like how the one with "no black points" is also a show potential


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@Sep 17 2005, 11:13 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Who would you turn them in to? 
There are just many not too bright people one the internet, both as sellers and buyers. Many of the people who sell these dogs are crooks who are only interested in getting your money. Pups are livestock to them, and they don't care about the type home you provide, as long as you can pay for the dogs. Others just aren't that bright when it comes to what is quality and what is not. They don't know much more than you can put two dogs together of the same breed and get a litter of pups. A good example of this (both from the buyer and seller point) is the ads for dogs with champion pedigree or champion lines. Some people think that just because there is a few champions in the background they have something special. Champions in the pedigree does not guarantee quality, especially if the champions are several generations back. For instance, I could take a dog who is a champion and breed it to a fifteen pound Maltese with poor coat texture, history of health problems, and poor pigment, and there would be people who would want to buy the offspring just because the sire is a champion. 
Sites such as Next Day Pet are just a form of advertisement, not much different than listing a website with some of the major search engines. The key here is that it is just that, advertising. One must go from there with it to check out the validity of the product.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I got a reply from the breeder of the "Golden Maltese". She also included pictures of the dam and sire. My guess is that there was a poodle somewhere back there! The dam and sire are very nice looking Malts. Here is a copy & paste of the email I received:

"This puppy is a purbred maltese. I have had a previous Litter from the same dam and stud and all the puppies are white. both parents are AKC registered. I contacted Akc and the Maltese Club of America and both have said on rare occassions there will be a carmel or golden maltese. When dog shows first started in the US there was a colored maltese category. Some of the members of the maltese club of america have said that breeders would be more interested in this puppy because of his color, markings and pedgree, because most people want a little white dog as a pet. If this was a mixed breed and I know there are a lot out there I would not try to sell it as anything else. There is a possibility he might turn white latter. You do know it is not uncommom for maltese to have lemmon spots which is carmel or golden in color and is exceptible in the show arena. Belive me I checked all this out thoroughly befor I listed him. here are pictures of mom (blue ribbons) and dad."


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Who knows if the picture she showed you is actually of the parents or not.

I think it all sounds pretty hokey to me..but I guess if there was a poodle or something back in the pedigree that somewhere along the line one could come out colored.

I am looking into a breeder here that has a mom that is full maltese and dad that is 1/2 maltese and 1/2 shih tzu. A friend of mine just got a pup from her that just happened to turn out all white. Because both of the parents have excellent black points and coats, this little pup looks more malt like than my Brinkley. He was absolutely a DOLL! But her white pups are rare because the 1/2 of the dad that is Shih produces more pups with color than they do the white ones. Her waiting list for white fems is long and they are rarely produced.

So, my whole point is...IF there is something way back in the pedigree, this may just be a result of that. But I don't buy that it is just lemon coloring that may eventually turn white. Good try...but I don't THINK so!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Well, yes I agree it is not uncommon for a maltese to have lemon markings that may eventually fade, but that does NOT mean that the whole pup is carmel in color as is the one she pictured. Sorry I just am not sure about this woman!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sassy14830_@Sep 17 2005, 11:48 PM
> *After seeing the "Golden Maltese" I thought I would check out this site.
> 
> This guy cares alot about his dogs. He feeds them milk and will sell them to any one who can take care of them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That is soo dumb!!! The sad thing is he dog actually has black points.









The "golden" maltese even has curly hair, looks like a maltipoo to me....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Is this just a coincidence, or do these maltipos look a lot like this "golden maltese"


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 18 2005, 05:16 AM
> *Well, I got a reply from the breeder of the "Golden Maltese". She also included pictures of the dam and sire. My guess is that there was a poodle somewhere back there! The dam and sire are very nice looking Malts. Here is a copy & paste of the email I received:
> 
> "This puppy is a purbred maltese. I have had a previous Litter from the same dam and stud and all the puppies are white. both parents are AKC registered. I  contacted Akc and the Maltese Club of America and both have said on rare occassions there will be a carmel or golden maltese. When dog shows first started in the US there was a colored maltese category.  Some of the members of the maltese club of america have said that breeders would be more interested in this puppy because of his color, markings and pedgree, because most people want a little white dog as a pet. If this was a mixed breed and I know there are a lot out there I would not try to sell it as anything else. There is a possibility he might turn white latter. You do know it is not uncommom for maltese to have lemmon spots which is carmel or golden in color and is exceptible in the show arena. Belive me I checked all this out thoroughly befor I listed him. here are pictures of mom (blue ribbons) and dad."
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100722*


[/QUOTE]

I don't know...I just don't believe it. That puppy looked more like a maltipoo to me!!! I am not saying that she is lying...but its easy enought to just lie about (or perhaps not even know) who the parents are of the puppy. Maybe she also raises poodles and they got together when she wasn't looking. You have to just wander.... right?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

hey maybe the guy that is selling the Maltese that drink milk figures that if you feed them white milk it will make them whiter????







I guess the golden one got chocolate milk


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Sep 18 2005, 07:16 AM
> *[You do know it is not uncommom for maltese to have lemmon spots which is carmel or golden in color and is exceptible in the show arena. Belive me I checked all this out thoroughly befor I listed him. here are pictures of mom (blue ribbons) and dad."[/color]
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100722*


[/QUOTE]
Didn't he just describe/advertise the carmel color as rare?????


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Sep 18 2005, 12:19 PM
> *hey maybe the guy that is selling the Maltese that drink milk figures that if you feed them white milk it will make them whiter????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Sep 18 2005, 01:19 PM
> *hey maybe the guy that is selling the Maltese that drink milk figures that if you feed them white milk it will make them whiter????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Sep 18 2005, 01:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100773
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yeah I got the same exact response as Kallie/ Catcher's mom. The lady must get a lot of emails and just have a pre-typed response to all of them. Her arguement is somewhat convincing but I dont know if I'd pay 1800 dollars for this dog. I suppose I will just thank her for her response...I do feel like she made me look a little stupid though for thinking that maltese only came in white, even though im 99% sure i'm right...but I guess a good salesman will do these things!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

The pics arent working anymore, maybe she stopped advertising it, does that hapen for you? When I click on it, it says error page does not exist.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Yep not working for me either anymore...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Sep 18 2005, 05:05 PM
> *The pics arent working anymore, maybe she stopped advertising it, does that hapen for you?  When I click on it, it says error page does not exist.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100798*


[/QUOTE]







I have the same thing happen


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 18 2005, 05:03 PM
> *Yeah I got the same exact response as Kallie/ Catcher's mom.  The lady must get a lot of emails and just have a pre-typed response to all of them.  Her arguement is somewhat convincing but I dont know if I'd pay 1800 dollars for this dog.  I suppose I will just thank her for her response...I do feel like she made me look a little stupid though for thinking that maltese only came in white, even though im 99% sure i'm right...but I guess a good salesman will do these things!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100797*


[/QUOTE]

No, you are not stupid. She made it sound like this is common ... if it is so common then why did she say "rare golden maltese" in her ad. I do not plan on answering her....


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Huh...she didn't even respond to me...


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Sep 18 2005, 12:19 PM
> *hey maybe the guy that is selling the Maltese that drink milk figures that if you feed them white milk it will make them whiter????
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
ROTFLMAO






























annmacup


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

She lowered the pice to $1000.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

On top of the coloring, there is no way that pup will be 5lbs at full size, it looks 3.5 now at 14 weeks.

Sounds like a will be 7-8lb maltipoo the "breeder" would have a hard time getting $500 for, but call it a Golden Maltese and fib on the weight and suddenly you have inexperienced buyers lining up to pay $1000-$2000.

I think that puppy buying should include a contract weight guarantee that pays the purchaser back for every ounce that the 1year old dog is over what the "claimed" adult weight would be.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I guess I could have told everyone that my Tucker was a rare Golden Maltese.







His dad was full maltese, but mom was maltese and yorkiepoo. And he was the color of that dog when he was younger. Of course now that he's had all of his puppy hair cut off, he is mostly white. He does have some caramel highlights, mostly on his ears and a little bit throughout his body. Well, this was actually before he got sick and since he was shaved, I'll have to wait till his fur grows back to see if the highlights come back. Anyway, I knew what he was before I got him. And he was given to me from a co-worker. Matter of fact, I work with both people who own his parents. I've always loved the Maltese, but when she told me that I could have one of her pups, I didn't care that he was a mixed breed. I just wanted to have a puppy to love and spoil rotten and provide a good home for. He is my baby regardless of breed. However...just let me say...I don't think it's right to falsely advertise a dog or overcharge. Someone may not care if it is mixed or not, but they shouldn't have to pay for a full breed if that's not the case.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog_@Sep 19 2005, 07:58 AM
> *On top of the coloring, there is no way that pup will be 5lbs at full size, it looks 3.5 now at 14 weeks.
> 
> Sounds like a will  be 7-8lb maltipoo the "breeder" would have a hard time getting $500 for, but call it a Golden Maltese and fib on the weight and suddenly you have inexperienced buyers lining up to pay $1000-$2000.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

While people who know their lines and have worked with them for generations have more ability to predict size, it's still not set in stone. No reputable breeder will guarantee this. In fact, if size is the most important thing to people (except those who DO NOT want one that will be very small), then I don't want to deal with them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey ladies, Alex loves MILK. Not that I give him milk. Little bugger laped milk out of MY glass like crazy. I stoped him because I was not sure if it is good for him. Was afraid he will get the runs.

The pictures did not work for me either yesterday.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 19 2005, 10:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While people who know their lines and have worked with them for generations have more ability to predict size, it's still not set in stone. No reputable breeder will guarantee this. In fact, if size is the most important thing to people (except those who DO NOT want one that will be very small), then I don't want to deal with them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100979
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well said.







Also, breeders have no control over what a pup is fed once they leave. What if the new owners fed their malt potato chips every day? None of us would like to see that, but I'm sure there are dogs out there that are overweight because of their diets....


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

looks like an apricot poodle to me, people who dont know much about dogs and see this will think they are getting something good..


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

:excl: For what my vet told me, milk is very very bad for dogs, something to do with heartworms. So Please dont give milk to your puppies!!!! :excl:

And yes that little dog looks like a golden maltipoo


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Sep 19 2005, 09:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While people who know their lines and have worked with them for generations have more ability to predict size, it's still not set in stone. No reputable breeder will guarantee this. In fact, if size is the most important thing to people (except those who DO NOT want one that will be very small), then I don't want to deal with them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=100979
[/B][/QUOTE]


HERE IS AN EXAMPLE OF AN EMAIL I GOT TODAY THAT I WON'T EVEN BOTHER TO RESPOND TO. I DON'T HAVE ANY PUPS FOR SALE, BUT IF I DID, I WOULDN'T BE INTERESTED IN SOMEONE WHO WANTS A LITTLE ONE TO GO IN A CUTE BAG. I DID THINK OF SENDING HER AN EMAIL SUGGESTING SHE GET A STUFFED DOG, BUT I DECIDED TO NOT BE MY NASTY SELF LIKE I AM WHEN I'M SO TIRED.

I am very interested in a Maltese to spoil, love, cater to and carry around 
in the most adorable bags. If you have any or come across any that will 
remain fairly small please feel free to contact me.

Thanks.


----------

